# Hello?! *



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am finally taking the plunge and posting my first message!   Sorry haven't quite got the hand of the abbreviations yet!

I'm really struggling to get my head around how to cope with things at the moment.  In a nutshell, I had a miscarrage in May 06 at 11 weeks and although I was devastated, thought that I would get preggers again before long.  So when nothing was happening we decided to go for tests, and it turns out that DH's sperm is pretty knackered - he has been taking strong medication (immune suppressants and steriods) for a condition he suffers with called Ulcerative Colitis, and wonder if this is having an effect.

Also just found out that my FSH is 14, which is a bit alarming. Other tests were fine for me. We have an appointment with a consultant on Monday, which I am really nervous about, as the first time we saw him he was quite insensitive and told us we should just stop stressing and just go on a dirty weekend (among other strange comments).

From reading other info, I think that ICSI might be the best option for us, but I'd be really grateful for any other advice anyone can offer.  I'd like to go to see the consultant with a clear idea of what we want to happen, to make things a bit less stressful!

Thanks!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello JenBow and welcome to FF  

This is a great site and I hope it gives you some support.
Your consultant sound like an idiot   I change my GP 3 times until i found one who actually wanted to help us. My DH's sperm is also knackered and we are just starting our first cycle of icsi. Make sure when you see the con that you write down everything you want to ask before hand and don't be afraid to ask him to explain something. The main thing I have learnt since starting on this rollercoaster ride is that you have to keep pushing to get what you want. 
Good luck with your tx (treatment)
Love Bev xx
PS Sending you some bubbles xx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

JenBow Hi

Just wanted to say good luck - you are definitely on the right website to find out information.  Have you had a look at the HFEA website - maybe www.hfea.gov.uk I think.  I found it quite helpful;  there is a booklet on there you can order on line and that is helpful.  

I can't really offer any advice as my prob is female factor infertility rather than male factor, but it sounds like you are on the right track.  ICSI sounds good as they actually put the sperm into the egg (I think) so yes that may be you best option.

But as BAE says it does take a bit of pushing (or in my experience anyway) to get what you want.  Do go to the consultant with a list of questions.  Maybe ask for a second SA (sperm analysis) - my DP had two and they were done at different clinics and quite different results.  Also check you are ovulating - ask for a day 21 progesterone test (it is taken on day 21 if you have a 28 day cycle - if you are not regular you may need to do a few different days to make sure you get the day right - it is 7 days after you ovulate).

Do some predicting ovulation pee stick things so you know when to have BMS (baby making sex).  I get these off ebay quite cheaply.

Well think that is enough for starters, but good luck and wishing you lots of  
katedoll


----------



## wanttobeamamma (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi JenBow,
Don't worry about the abbreviations thing - I'm equally as c**p at that side of things too!
Welcome to FF! I've only been on for a couple of weeks & I already feel like it's my lifeline.  Felt like I should reply to your posting as we also have a male factor problem & as my DH also has intestinal probs, I can certainly see where you're coming from with that side of things.  No doubt about, the medication for the colitis is almost certainly affecting sperm quality.  If you think that even just a tight pair of undies can kill them off, imagine what something he's putting into his body every day can do to them!    He should speak to his gastroenterologist to see if the dosages can be reduced or, I presume, the colitis is being monitored (?) should see if they are still necessary.  My hubby was on medication for several months and then brought off it (sorry, can't remember if my DH was diagnosed specifically with colitis or not.  He has had so many tubes pushed in & out of him I've kind of lost track!   )  You could also consider acupuncture (chinese approach is usually stronger than the western approach).  The idea of all this is to improve the sperm quality.  In addition, you should follow all the other recommendations for improving sperm quality (there's loads of info on this site + the net).
Why are you concerned about your FSH?  Could it be that they use a different scale system in the UK because, depending on what stage you're on in your cycle, that according to the scale system we're on in Italy, could be ok.... 
If you're OK, & I think they should be checking you out thoroughly at the same time as your DH, from all my extensive research in the past couple of weeks, I've gathered that ICSI is really geared towards sperm probs.  Having said that, I've had it suggested to me that we should have a go at IUI first as it's less heavy going (r they just trying to break me in gently I wonder?!?  ) & if, after the sperm 'washing', they still find some useful sperm, the intrauterine therapy would still assist us to a certain extent.  Of course, there's no guarantees - but there aren't with ICSI either    I should let you know that my DH's on 95% abnormal sperm, so I guess they wouldn't have suggested IUI if they didn't think there was any possibility with that treatment.
Sounds like your consultant is a total a**e  - doesn't he realise that we get stressed about these things?  Of course we're going to all be feeling emotional about issues like this... there are so many complaints on FF about insensitive medical profs.  I really don't think these people should be doing their jobs if they can't understand what a sensitive issue fertility is.  
May seem like a stupid question but have you tried monitoring your ovulation & TTC in that period every month?  You probably have already, if not you wouldn't be going to see the consultant (?).  So, if he comes up with any wise cracks about going away for a dirty weekend, remind him of the fact that you've already been TTC for ...  as it appears that docs sometimes don't seem to take you seriously if you don't spell out how long you've been at it for. (particularly men, I've found- SORRY don't want to be sexist but even my DH hasn't got a clue how many times I've sat on the toilet in tears when AF arrived time after time again.  He thought we'd been TTH seriously for a couple of months - well, they say time flies when you're having fun, don't they?   )
Good luck on Monday!


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Bev, Katedoll and wanttobeamamma, Thanks so much for your replies, I really appreciate it!
Bev, thanks for the bubbles too!  You're right, i am fast realising that pushing to get what you want is the name of this game.
Katedoll, thanks for that website, will check it out - yes I've had the day 21 progesterone test and that confirmed I am ovulating -  been taking my temp etc and have pretty regular cycles so think BMS is happening at the right time.  We have had 2 SAs now and the 2nd was actually worse than the first.
Wtbam - thanks for the welcome - sorry to hear yourDH has similar problems,  they make life difficult - DH is pretty bad and has had a few spells in hospital recently, and I don't think reducing his medication will be an option if he is going to be able to live a normal life.  Will defo look into acupuncture - and perhaps diet etc too.  FSH is too high apparently, but I think it can change month to month - I need to do some more research on that!  Yes my consultant is terrible, he also told me to throw away my temperature charts and stop scibbling in my note book, I was obviously far too stressed out to conceive.....I am going to give him another chance on Monday though, cos it's less hassle than changing drs, and I just want to find out the facts of what our next options are, what is available on the NHS etc, so am going to just grit my teeth and smile!  That's interesting about IUI, I presumed the sperm quality was too poor for that, but would defo prefer to ICSI, so will put that on my list!

Thanks girls, and lots of luck to you too, I will send you some bubbles if I can figure out how to do it!xxxx


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi All
I have just joined and was surfing through when I came upon your message. Thanks for the info in the replies. 
We have been TTC for 18months and did the Fertell home kit test for both of us. My ovarian reserve was fine but my DH had a low reading. 

We went to the GP a couple of days later and had to send in a SA. DH duly performed with some wise cracks and lots of positive(dirty?? LOL) thoughts. Unfortunately despite me rushing this straight to the local hospital lab (nestled between the boobs to keep the swimmers going!! Again much mirth around what if I had an accident etc!!) and getting it there within 30min of production, it sat in the lab for 6 hours before anyone did anything, despite me telling them that it was an SA for fertility assessment.

DH was mad with the lab but bravely just waited a few days and then did second SA. This came back as low count of 16million (think 20-250 mill. is normal) and with 30% mobility and 90% abnormal forms. So, back to the GP who said do another SA. He also gave my DH loads of blood tests.

Sent in third SA last week and got a phone call on Friday to go and see the GP again, they don't call you in for normal results do they?! But it is not unexpected I just want to know where we are going to go from here. 

I am so sorry that your consultant was such a prat, we have a fantastic GP who is really positive that something can be done. Hope your last consultation goes better and he has seen the light. How old is he?

Oh, DH also has a varicocele which may explain his probs but they said that corrective surgery would not achieve anything.
So fellow TTC's I am amazed at how much positive energy there is on this site and think it will be a great source of info and comfort to us.

Toodle do

xxxx


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Sunflower, what a nightmare with the clinic messing up the SA - it's hard enough without a wasted journey for the little fellas!  FF is fab isn't it, I'm finding I'm feeling better about things already, and now we have a lovely list of questions to ask the consultant tomorrow. Take care, let me know how you get on with the Dr xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Jenbow, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of your miscarriage . It must be very frustrating for you to have conceievd and now to find you have problems.

I'm going to leave you some links to parts of the site that might be of interest to you. The first few will help you to understand the terms and abbreviations here and the others are to areas of the boards you might want to explore:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical Support Guides ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello girls  , just a quick update - saw the consultant again yesterday, and it was a much better experience - we were taken much more seriously, and it seems that IUI might be an option for us after all.  We are now on the waiting list at Hammersmith Hospital for ICSI, and in the meantime he suggested that we could think about funding one or two cycles of IUI ourselves - to see if that works.  I am so happy that at least have a sort of a plan in place now - i think we are going to really work on getting ourselves in tip top condition (any advice on how to lower FSH / improve sperm through nutrition would be really welcome!) and perhaps start IUI in Jan.

Will take a look at some of the other relevant boards.

Yay for FF!
xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Jenbow
glad you had a better experience this time with the cons. I don't know about lowering fsh levels but to improve sperm quality we were told selenium is good. It comes naturally in brazil nuts, you need to eat 5-6 a day or you can buy it as a supplement from Boots. 
Good luck
Love Bev xx


----------



## wanttobeamamma (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Jenbow,
I found out that my DH had been diagnosed with ulcerative colitis in the past.  Only thing was that they diagnosed it then repeated the colonoscopy a year later and it had apparently 'disappeared'   
One thing I know for sure is that people with intestinal disorders often aren't getting enough nutrition from their food because the body has problems 'drawing out' the nutrients. (especially when suffering from frequent diarrhoea) My DH usually shows up low B12 levels in his blood tests & the docs had him on folic acid for a period but it didn't seem to alter the levels  
Anyway, at the moment I've got him on: 'male max' (from Holland & Barrett) which is meant to help with 'reproductive health' & am topping him up with: 1000mg vit C (apparently best in soluble form), 400ug folic acid, 500mg saw palmetto (is meant to help the prostate gland), 400mg vit E, 500ug vit B12.  
I saw that someone mentioned brazil nuts. Don't think my DH would remember to eat them every day   but if he likes them, everything's worth a go, isn't it? (but be careful in general with nuts: they can be irritating to someone with colitis...)
Take care,


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Jenbow, glad that you have had a positive consultation and now have a plan in place.

If you are looking at vitamin suppliments to aid fertility in general then there are one of two companies that make specialist formulas for this. Both marilyin Glenville and Zita West produce their own male and female fertility boosting vitamin / mineral formulas. Neither of these are cheap to buy (I took Marilyn Glenville's Fertility PLus and also my DH took the male version and ti think they were something like £30 for a month's supply). However there are a few cheaper alternatives (i.e. the Male Max that has aldready been mentioned).

I don't know if / how they have any affect on FSH, but I know some ladies on here swear by wheatgrass to help, and I have also heard that acupuncture has quiet an impact on it too so perhapos worth trying either.
You can find out more about both on the complimentary therapies boards here:

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

You might also want to check this thread out too:

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Hope this helps.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

